#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Ταχύρυθμα σεμινάρια υποσταθμοί μέσης & υψηλής τάσης

## KONSTANTINOS VA

Λειτουργούν οργανωμένα σεμιναρια με έμπειρους  εισηγητές (μηχανικούς με πολυετή εμπειρία  πεδίου) , ταχύρρυθμα σεμινάρια υποσταθμών μέσης & υψηλής τάσης διάρκειας 16 ωρών το καθένα σε αυστηρά ολιγομελή τμήματα από 1- 4 άτομα το πολύ.

Η εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία θα γίνεται από προβολή της ύλης σε projector , με βήμα προς βήμα ανάλυση των εννοιών και με παρουσίαση αναλυτικών παραδειγμάτων


Από το τεχνικό γραφείο Κ. Βάλβης, πληροφορίες μέσω π.μ.

----------

